# John Deere Z950R Low Oil Pressure code 2-7



## Conrad Roberts (May 26, 2020)

Hi, I have a 2015 JD Z950R 72" that I recently bought with 815 hrs on it. The machine runs great for about 30 minutes and then it bogs down and shuts off and the warning code 2-7 comes up which indicates a low oil pressure issue. 

I have replaced the oil and oil filter after reading another forum suggesting trying a different viscosity. I went from 10-30 to 20-50 with the same results. I have also replaced the oil sending unit and checked the connections but that made no difference either. There are no oil leaks so I'm at a loss for what to do next. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Unlike a Briggs Intek V-twin, there is no way of getting to the oil pump without splitting the case.

It would be worth your time to consider removing the oil pressure sensor and installing a mechanical oil pressure gauge. The problem is rigging it to fool the ECM into thinking you have oil pressure to allow it to start/run and read the gauge.

I hate to say it, but a JD dealer would have the software to read the history on that fault code. They can also read the actual oil pressure the pump is producing.


----------



## Firejay0007 (Jul 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Unlike a Briggs Intek V-twin, there is no way of getting to the oil pump without splitting the case.
> 
> It would be worth your time to consider removing the oil pressure sensor and installing a mechanical oil pressure gauge. The problem is rigging it to fool the ECM into thinking you have oil pressure to allow it to start/run and read the gauge.
> 
> I hate to say it, but a JD dealer would have the software to read the history on that fault code. They can also read the actual oil pressure the pump is producing.





Bob Driver said:


> Unlike a Briggs Intek V-twin, there is no way of getting to the oil pump without splitting the case.
> 
> It would be worth your time to consider removing the oil pressure sensor and installing a mechanical oil pressure gauge. The problem is rigging it to fool the ECM into thinking you have oil pressure to allow it to start/run and read the gauge.
> 
> I hate to say it, but a JD dealer would have the software to read the history on that fault code. They can also read the actual oil pressure the pump is producing.


Was their any resolution on this and what did you find out that was causing the 2-7code mine is doing the same thing


----------

